# UNBELIEVABLE !!! NEITHER OF THESE GUYS ARE WEARING SAFETY GLASSES !!!



## fuzzface (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Ha! My first actual laugh of the day.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hope that guy's belt isn't studded. Sure play he!! with that blade.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I see a lawsuit in the making…someone will Sue the maker of the circular saw and add a sawstop to it…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

With friends like this, what's the problem?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh I see, the guy on the bottom has no hearing protection or gloves.


----------



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

That has to be a joke


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Rumor has it that the guy in the blue sweatshirt is such a tight axx that they are burning and stalling saw blades…
*;-)*


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

The guy in the blue sweatshirt is the real workmate **


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

I like that portable saw bench.


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

That gives a whole new meaning to butt crack.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

He should have screwed the board to the guys back, it's to dangerous to have his foot that close to the blade.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

This is awesome! "In Soviet Russia, sawhorse are you!"


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Is this a photo from the Red Green woodworking school ?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

WAAAAAAAAA!
I think that those are the guys who built my first house. +- 6" is close enough?
Bill


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks, I needed that.

Great shot.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ohhhh I get it!!! The original* "Back Saw"!!!!*


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

If that saw is as wimpy as mine, then as soon as it gets to the workmate's tailbone it's going to bind up. He needs to either adjust the blade for less clearance or get a beefier saw; maybe one with a worm drive.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Darwin will catch up to those two…


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

love that he is wearing ear protection for the screams.


----------

